# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Чей шеврон?

## NickyRed

Нужна помощь в идентификации шеврона
Попал в руки довольно давно и из того, что помню - это шеврон какого-то Отдельного Разведывательного Авиационного Полка. Но вот како-го именно, к сожалению, не помню.
Заранее благодарен за помощь.

----------


## infekt

продается? меняется?

----------


## NickyRed

Не продается и не меняется. Просто интересно вспомнить № полка

----------


## NickyRed

Нашел старые записи. Кому интересно - шеврон 11 отдельного разведывательного авиационного полка

----------

